# Almost time for McKenzie pass



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

Another ride that I think would be awesome would be the ride up McKenzie pass. I know they won't open it up until late June but I like what I have seen from video's. I also know that Youtube doesn't do it justice. Thats ok. It still gives me idea's for rides.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

It is usually open to bikes a week or so before they open it to cars.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

80turbota said:


> Another ride that I think would be awesome would be the ride up McKenzie pass. I know they won't open it up until late June but I like what I have seen from video's. I also know that Youtube doesn't do it justice. Thats ok. It still gives me idea's for rides.


good snowpack this year - late May should be about the start for the bike only period of time.


----------



## ACree (Feb 5, 2006)

Looks like it should be car free through at least 6/18 this year.

Crest the Cascades


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

ACree said:


> Looks like it should be car free through at least 6/18 this year.
> 
> Crest the Cascades


That is good information to know when the pass will be open to bikes only. 

On a separate note, I have always scoffed at all the photos that people take of themselves at the top of some climb, holding their bikes over their heads. Why do that? Now if you ran up the pass carrying your bike over your head, cool... take the photo. But you rode the bike. Stand in front of the sign with your bike proudly in front of you, or get someone to take a photo of you riding past the sign. Your bike is a bike, not a set of free weights...


----------

